# 3751 Making another run from LA to SD and back



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.goldenstaterails.com/


----------



## Jim James (Feb 12, 2008)

That's very cool! Having worked for Southern Pacific as a locomotive fireman/hostler/hostler helper @ Taylor Yard in the early 60's and also working quite a lot at the LAUPT terminal I do believe this trip will be great for all train enthusiasts /rail buffs. Also having worked as a locomotive fireman with the San Diego & Arizona Eastern back in '62, would surely be a de ja vu experience for this old man . Only time will tell if I'm able since I've just arrived back from the LA area earlier this week and hadn't planned another trip out west quite so soon due to being retired and on a limited income. Might just have to reconsider my expenses and see what I can do without in the future. Do hope others here will consider this trip as having rode ATSF commuters back in the day, this trip along the coast route to San Diego is a great sight for old eyes. Jim


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

That's not a bad price for the Dome car ticket. I know what I'll be doing on May 3rd!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Published: Tuesday, April 14, 2009

LOS ANGELES - Citing poor ticket sales, the Central Coast Railway Club and the Pacific Locomotive Association have postponed a steam trip to San Diego slated for May 3. The groups said they would immediately begin planning a future trip.

Atchison, Topeka & Santa Fe 4-8-4 No. 3751 was to pull the trip, and will pull the trip when it eventually occurs.


----------

